# Profoto B2 To Go Kit



## Jopa (Jan 10, 2017)

Wondering if anybody tried this on camera or handheld? Is it manageable? I can't also figure out if I need the $99 OCF ring to use with the OCF softbox (OCF + OCF)? Thanks!


----------



## JonB8305 (Jan 10, 2017)

Using on camera on handheld is going to depend on what camera body + lens combo you use due to weight concerns. 


You do need the OCF speed ring to use OCF soft boxes.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 10, 2017)

JonB8305 said:


> Using on camera on handheld is going to depend on what camera body + lens combo you use due to weight concerns.
> 
> 
> You do need the OCF speed ring to use OCF soft boxes.



Thank you Jon! Does it mean for the regular (large) Profoto mount soft boxes I won't need anything special to be mounted on a B2?
I'm thinking about getting a ProMediaGear bracket for on-camera, and a pistol grip / small OCF softbox for handheld usage. I'm not much concerned about weight, but about chunkiness & wires. Hope I won't look too crazy with all this stuff on me 

[Edit] this is just crazy: http://www.promediagear.com/BBX-Double-Boomerang-Bracket-System_p_224.html


----------



## JonB8305 (Jan 11, 2017)

That is crazy awesome. 

For the RFI series of Softboxes, you need the regular profoto speed rings, which are much larger and heavier and not good for handheld use. 


I think the ProMediaGear boomerang with an OCF Speedring + soft box or OCF Beauty dish is a great combo.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you Jon - very helpful. Couldn't figure this out reading Profoto website.
Seems like a couple of my B1s is about to get a B2 baby...


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 12, 2017)

I use similar setup for events run and gun gigs.
80cm Octa is very uncomfortable on top of the promediagear boomerang. way too bulky and literary sits on top of your lens...
I obtained 40x40cm Godox softbox and Godox S-type Bowens bracket with grip handle that sits on top of the boomerang.
I use Godox AD360C II as a light source. I tried 60x60cm softbox but you can see it as you framing for the shot with wide lenses when shooting in landscape.
i found that 40x40cm softbox is still managable even when shooting busy venues. mind you: be prepared for funny looks as you move around the dance floor or reception


----------



## Jopa (Jan 12, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> I use similar setup for events run and gun gigs.
> 80cm Octa is very uncomfortable on top of the promediagear boomerang. way too bulky and literary sits on top of your lens...
> I obtained 40x40cm Godox softbox and Godox S-type Bowens bracket with grip handle that sits on top of the boomerang.
> I use Godox AD360C II as a light source. I tried 60x60cm softbox but you can see it as you framing for the shot with wide lenses when shooting in landscape.
> i found that 40x40cm softbox is still managable even when shooting busy venues. mind you: be prepared for funny looks as you move around the dance floor or reception



Alex, it's good to hear some other people are also doing this! I thought I might be just a crazy person trying to figure out a portable one man band lighting  
Profoto sells a 60 cm octabox, so based on what you said I will go with that one. I feel a B2 price is a pure rip off compared to the AD360, but I already have a few of their larger strobes, and I'll probably stick with Profoto for the sake of compatibility.


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 13, 2017)

Jopa,
Yes, sounds like a plan. Just be careful about the size and verify that softbox does not get in the way when shooting with wider lenses. I have attached couple of snapshots of my setup with 40x40cm Godox softbox and it is a tight fit at this size already. 60cm would be a no go for me as I will see its lower edge in the frame. I am also not looking forward to manoeuvring though the crowd with such a large item. You gonna get people upset for being disturbed "for nothing".


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jan 13, 2017)

Jopa said:


> JonB8305 said:
> 
> 
> > Using on camera on handheld is going to depend on what camera body + lens combo you use due to weight concerns.
> ...




HOW MUCH DOES ALL THIS COST ALL THE TOGETHER


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 13, 2017)

call me cheap

1. Godox AD360c-II (360 W/S !) + Godox PB960 battery pack combo: A$600.00 
2. Godox X1T-C wireless trigger (HSS, E-TTL II) - A$50.00
3. Promediagear Boomerang - A$250.00
4. Godox pistol grip S-Type bracket + 40x40cm softbox (square) combo- A$45.00

total: A$945.00 - thats about US$700 ??

the great thing about the Godox pistol grip bracket is that it can be removed in about 10 seconds from the Boomerang flash bracket with softbox and flash unit along and handed over to anyone who is happy to hold the light while you are shooting or even be attached to boom pole. lots of options there for an event shooter.



BigAntTVProductions said:


> HOW MUCH DOES ALL THIS COST ALL THE TOGETHER


----------



## Jopa (Jan 13, 2017)

Very impressive Alex, crazy impressive! 

The pistol grip is awesome, I see it also adds some space between the camera and the softbox. I was looking for a stud adapter for the boomerang http://www.promediagear.com/5-Tall-58-Light-Stud-Adapter-for-Profoto-B1-B2-Broncolor-Elichrom-Standard-Lightstand-Mount_p_223.html, but the grip is even better idea!


----------



## Jopa (Jan 13, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> call me cheap
> 
> 1. Godox AD360c-II (360 W/S !) + Godox PB960 battery pack combo: A$600.00
> 2. Godox X1T-C wireless trigger (HSS, E-TTL II) - A$50.00
> ...



The guy on the picture is more expensive. The Profoto B2 dual kit is $2700, the softboxes are $150 and $100 (softgrid), according to Jon you you also need 2 x $100 OCF speedrings, the Profoto Air remote is ~$400, and the dual bracket is 600. So the guy carries about $4150 of lighting equipment. With just one light it will be ~$2900. 4 times of Godox price - crazy.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 16, 2017)

Alex, how do you like the standard (right) Boomerang? I played with it a day and realized I need a left-sided version - BBXL. If the handle is on the right, I can't give the system enough support while adjusting the focus points or some other settings with my right hand. Most likely it won't be as convenient to shoot in the portrait orientation though, but I think the BBXL still worth it. Ideally it would be nice if the manufacturer added a 180 deg pivot point at the bottom mount, so the base could be switched from right to left.

P.S. got the Profoto OCF Beauty Dish, 2' white. Comes with a diffuser, so it can be converted to a BD / softbox hybrid. The light looks really like a mix of both. Good quality of the reflector material, but the rods quality could be better: cheap steel, easy to bend (permanently). Fiberglass would be lighter and probably same price. Profoto says the BD is collapsible, but that's a joke. It can be disassembled, but not collapsed like the SMDV boxes. On camera it allows to get decent results shooting close, off camera it's much better though


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

After a few weeks playing the BBXL I'm happy I did the right choice. It's a bit clunky, but with some practice it's very manageable. The left side handle helps a lot.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

...and of course an example: on-camera flash + 2' modifier!


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 20, 2017)

wow. looks the business! I was a bit uneasy about left hand side grip as you end up with your shutter button up side down when shooting in portrait. I manage to support the rig from the bottom with my left palm and then can still reach the shutter button with my right index finger. not ideal, but the total weight of the rig with camera, lens, flash and modifier on is over 3kg anyway. a bit top heavy but works for me if flash bouncing is not an option and I need to be mobile.
And before I will get flamed for working such a heavy rig rather than just using a Flash card: I find a distinctive difference in quality of light and catch lights between flash card and even smaller soft box and therefore am prepared to work the load in order to produce a pleasing images.


Here’s to the crazy ones...


----------



## Jopa (Feb 20, 2017)

I was also hesitating about the portrait orientation, but the only inconvenience so far is my NOSE sticking to the LV screen  Thankfully it's not that big. The plus side - I can support the camera even better from the bottom holding the grip, and all controls and the shutter button are always accessible. I think it's probably just a matter of habit, a little bit of practice and it won't be noticeable at all.

You are completely right about the difference - it's huge. I was looking at so many different on-flash-on-camera modifiers, and none of them could deliver a satisfactory result (for me). I ended up using a bare flash outdoors (any modifier cuts the power significantly) and a small plastic diffuser indoors (or bounce when it's possible). Flash benders, micro soft boxes, etc. don't make much difference because they simply can't fool the physics. I'm so glad I found this solution and you were already doing it - it makes me feel I'm not crazy 

3kg is actually not much. Put a 200/2 on a 1dx and you'll get 4. I doubt a few decades ago people would be complaining about such things as weight, as the new generation is doing nowadays


----------

